# If you are an Egyptian living abroad,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After a long struggle Egyptians abroad have won their right to vote but until this moment, only 314497 have registered online to vote from abroad. The government estimates that there are 8 million Egyptians living and working abroad. At least half this number have the right to vote.

If you are an Egyptian living abroad, please register online to vote at the elections 2011 governemnt website. YOUR Vote COUNTS.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> After a long struggle Egyptians abroad have won their right to vote but until this moment, only 314497 have registered online to vote from abroad. The government estimates that there are 8 million Egyptians living and working abroad. At least half this number have the right to vote.
> 
> If you are an Egyptian living abroad, please register online to vote at the elections 2011 governemnt website. YOUR Vote COUNTS.


I was under the impression the registration process for Egyptians abroad finished last night (midnight). I could be wrong though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I was under the impression the registration process for Egyptians abroad finished last night (midnight). I could be wrong though




I actually posted it to show how few people have registered,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I actually posted it to show how few people have registered,


I've heard a lot of people could not log onto the HEC website to register. It kept giving an error message.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I've heard a lot of people could not log onto the HEC website to register. It kept giving an error message.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/92908-egyptians-abroad-can-vote-2.html#post651546


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I've heard a lot of people could not log onto the HEC website to register. It kept giving an error message.


Now there is a surprise


----------

